# Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72



## 1NDY (8. Dezember 2018)

*Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche für meinen i9 9900k eine AiO. Gibt es erfahren nahen mit den oben genannten?
Lieber auf den 420mm oder reichen auch 280/360mm aus?
Mein Gehäuse währe ein be quiet dark base pro 900.
Am liebsten währen mir 140mm Lüfter denn da habe ich schon 2 Silent Wings 3 in der Front verbaut. Die ich für den Radiator nützen würde. Evtl. einen 3. Lüfter dazu kaufen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: EisbÃ¤r 420 vs NXZT x72*

Ein 280/360mm ist ausreichend und für den Radiator kannst du deine beiden 140mm Silent Wings 3 verwenden.

Entweder ...

- EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix CPU-Kuehler - Intel/AMD
- EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 280 Core-Modul fuer AiO-…

--> 190€ und die mit Kühlflüssigkeit gefüllten Komponenten müssen nur noch verbunden werden: YouTube


... oder

- Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
- 2x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m
- 6x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel 
- aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l - red 
- Watercool Heatkiller IV Basic Intel - Acryl Clean
- MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm

--> 190€


----------



## 1NDY (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72*

Die 2. Lösung gefällt mir super muss ich sagen. Würde ich es mit einem 420mm  Kübler bekommen? Also anstatt den 280er zu nehmen


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72*

Meine Empfehlung geht in Richtung 280mm Radiator. 

Der 9900K läuft bei gedeckelten 95W bei Prime95 AVX Last bei 55°C, von der Leine gelassen können es in unter identischen Bedingungen auch 280W und 98°C sein. Das bekommst du auch mit drei 420mm Radiatoren nicht in den Griff. 

Verständliche Erklärung: Intel Core i9-9900K & i7-9700K im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Das ist aber kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des 9900k, sondern gilt auch in ähnlicher Weise für andere Prozessoren wie z.B. meinen geköpften und mit Flüssigmetall versehenen 7820X an der 280W Marke. Die Abwärme kann in Bezug auf die Die Größe einfach nicht mehr schnell genug abgeführt werden. 
Ein schönes Beleg sind hier die AiO-GPU Waküs. Ein Arctic Hybrid 3 mit einem 140mm Radiator und 2000 U/min Lüfterdrehzahl hält eine 300W 1080Ti bei knapp über 50°C.

PCGH_Raff-Review: Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Test / Review | Overclocking mit Luft-/Wakü-Hybridkühler


- Die Abmessung der 1080Ti  (+ quasi eine Direct Die Montage der AiO): 471 mm²
- Die-Fläche des 9900K: 178mm²

Kurz gesagt: Als Gaming CPU geplant, wirst du mit einem 280mm Radiator keine Temperaturprobleme bekommen. Wenn du allerdings Lastszenarien in Richtung von 250W und mehr am Laufen hast, wird die Luft auch mit dem 420m Radiator sehr dünn.


----------



## 1NDY (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Möchte die CPU schon über den 95 Watt betreiben denke aber das es hier eher in die Richtung 150 Watt geht. Werde mir dann den 280 Hohlen


----------



## 1NDY (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: EisbÃ¤r 420 vs NXZT x72*

Ist so ein Set Sinvoll?
Ich möcht gern eine 420mm um die Lüfter langsamer drehen zu lassen.
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 3 x140 mm Wasserkuehlung Komplettset | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72*

Die enthaltene Pumpe (Alphacool VPP755) "punktet" mit Anlaufschwierigkeiten. Dein Budget liegt bei 350 CHF und soll in die Schweiz geliefert werden? Deshalb alle Komponenten bei Aquatuning ausgewählt?

Im Abverkauf gerade interessant: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/ST - Set | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

+ gute Pumpe, Radiator und Lüfter
+ solider Kühler
- Pumpe ist über den Laufwerks-AGB nicht vom Gehäuse entkoppelt

Die Auswahl ist bei Aquatuning eher mau.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## 1NDY (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72*

Ja es soll in die Schweiz geliefert werden.
Aber ob es jetzt aus DE kommt spielt an sich keine Rolle. Habe das set nur als Beispiel genommen ob so etwas sinnvoll währe.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72*

Habe selbst einige Tests mit meinem 9900K und meiner Wasserkühlung hinter mir.
Grob gesagt lässt sich der Prozessor leicht kühlen solange keine Stresstests unternommen werden.

Die 95 Watt werden normalerweise auch nicht überschritten. Bisher musste ich hierzu schon Benchmark ausführen um auf die 160 Watt zu kommen. Mit meiner Wasserkühlung und 5 GHz auf alle Kerne komme ich zwischen 48 und 60°C innerhalb von BF5 was ja alle Kerne nutzen kann. Durchschnitt liegt bei etwa 50-55°C. Hierbei überschreite ich die 95 Watt im Spiel nicht. Daher läuft der Prozessor sogar mit Stock auf alle Kerne konstant mit 4,7 GHz.

Mit LinpackXtreme habe ich sogar mit 5 GHz und weil dieser Test auch AVX mit verwendet die 100°C erreicht.
Das lag aber daran das die Wärme nicht schnell genug auf den Kühler übertragen werden kann und dann mit so einer Temperatur anfängt herunter zu takten. Die Wassertemperatur ging hierbei nicht höher als 27 Grad und ich hatte dazu noch nicht mal meine Lüfter schnell am drehen sondern ganz normal per Kurve geregelt bei etwa 550 U/min. 

Hier hat es dann schon ausgereicht ein AVX-Offset von 3 zu setzen und dann Taktet die CPU sobald im Test mit AVX getestet wird auf 4,7 GHz runter und es passt dann auch wieder mit der Temperatur. Es ist aber ein Szenarium was real nie vorkommen wird.

Das ganze habe ich mal festgehalten.
Aber um das ganze hier nicht zu sehr auszuweiten besuche bitte mein Sammelthema aus der Signatur, denn dort habe ich meine ganzen Tests festgehalten.


----------



## 1NDY (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eisbär 420 vs NXZT x72*

Danke IICARUS. Den Thread bin ich schon fleissig am lesen. Werden dann wohl den einfachen Weg gehen und eine 280er AiO hohlen. Sollte für meine Bedürfnisse genügen. Ich spare lieber dann noch mit der Wäkü und gehe dann direkt auf einen Mora.


----------

